# GSD in Murfreesboro, TN shelter (S. of Nashville)



## Riverside (May 11, 2009)

This is my first time to post here, so I hope I'm doing this correctly. This post came across Nashville, TN Craigslist. Murfreesboro is about 15 miles south of Nashville and the shelter has a very high euthanasia rate. This girl's time is up, it appears.


brown and black German Shepherd Dog (Murfreesboro)
Reply to: see below
Date: 2009-05-10, 4:03PM CDT


LAST CALL!

Purebred or not, this one is out of time. The shelter is full.

LUCY - ID#A063097
My name is LUCY.
I am a female, brown and black German Shepherd Dog.
The shelter thinks I am about 3 years old.
I have been at the shelter since May 02, 2009.

PLEASE DEAL WITH THE SHELTER DIRECTLY. THANKS.

Rutherford Co. PAWS
285 John Rice Blvd.
Murfreesboro, TN 37129
615.898.7740 press 5


* Location: Murfreesboro
* it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

image 1164061115-0 image 1164061115-1

PostingID: 1164061115

Here is the link in case the pictures don't show up:

http://nashville.craigslist.org/pet/1164061115.html


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

beautiful girl. I hope it's not too late to help her.


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Bump for the pretty girl.


----------



## domypart (May 10, 2009)

Check out my post, maybe we can save a GSD!!!

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1069446&page=1#Post1069446


"Strive to be the person your dog thinks you are"


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

Anyone in TN that can call about this girl?
I've been trying to reach the shelter for two days but get a machine every time. Some shelters can't return out of state calls so hope someone more local can check and see how much time she has. Please?


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

I am told Lucy has rescue.


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: ddI am told Lucy has rescue.


That great news! Thanks for the update dd.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: ddI am told Lucy has rescue.


dd time to clean out your PM's!


----------

